# Licking



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I heard that licking paws can cause a "red staining on the paw"???? :jaw:
Comet's new favorite thing to do is licking Oliver's face and Oliver lets him:suspicious:
Can Oliver get end up with staining from this? :suspicious: :frusty:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sally,

Not sure there is much truth to that myth of getting red stains on paws when licked. Beamer licks his paws quite often and they are white as can be... 

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Buddy gets red paws from licking but I think it's a stain from the food/allergies. Not sure it would affect the face the same.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I think it sounds sweet that he likes to give him "kisses"...sweet aside, Cooper DID get red staining on one leg that he had started licking compulsively for a bit. Cooper also has heavy tear and mouth staining. I can't imagine that Comet is licking Oliver enough to cause staining either way though.

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am thinking patriotic! I am wondering how you can add some blue to that face!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ound: I will be blue if he get tear stain......but it is sooo cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww he is So cute! Well I live with the most compulsive licker ever. She will lick her paws for hours if I didn't make her stop. Goldie does have a couple of feet with a hint of red but she really is always licking. She will lick your pants, your hand, it can drive you mad!

I agree, I bet its not enough to cause staining.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Then I should have very red cheeks and hands*

My silly dogs lick my cheeks and my hands a lot. I think they want more pets and rubs.

Riki has very red areas from staining around his dew claws where he licks a lot. He uses this to wipe his hair from his eyes. The eyes are not red from the saliva...just the paws.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe that the licking CAN do staining. As a matter of fact, Logan has been licking one leg so much, that the hair is turning redish, and is not as long as the other legs. I am taking him to the vets this morning just to be sure it is nothing serious. He has no redish tinge on any other leg, just the one he keeps licking!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie used to lick her left paw a lot when she was a little puppy. It went on for several months. She doesn't like it as much now but she had a red stained left leg from the licking. So I too beleive they can have staining from licking. She didn't have food allergies.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

The red tinge is from bacteria that forms from the saliva.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I took Logan to the vets today for the licking on his foot, she said she was unable to identify a cause but there were no open sores or anything, just red skin, so she put him on antibiotics - so hopefully that will solve his licky issues!!


----------

